
Notepad++ v7.8.9: Stand with Hong Kong - ngcc_hk
https://notepad-plus-plus.org/news/v789-stand-with-hong-kong/
======
ngcc_hk
First thanks. And not like NBA and Disney I guess. Purely from the heart.
Still it is a surprise. Given it is always the 2nd thing to download in
windows (the first is chrome, sorry edge), I feel very very grateful to this.

From the fallen.

